# Hair Algae?



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm currently cycling my 30G, and have noticed a brown hairlike growth on one piece of driftwood.

I'm wondering if this is hair algae and how to get rid of it.









I'm running two 25W bulbs around 11-12 hours a day. The lights came with the All-
Glass fixture; I believe they are 8000K.

Current water parameters:

temp around 84-85 degrees (a result of the substrate heater)
pH 6.4
Ammonia 2.0ppm
Nitrite 5.0ppm
Nitrate 20ppm

I am dosing Cycle once a week now and Flourish Excel once every two days and have not begun planting. Starting backwards, since the Sanchezi is already in the tank.

Any help?

Other than that, she's a trooper! She got feisty once I brought out the camera....


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

I think Hair Algae only grows in salt water aquariums but I'm not exactly sure nor familiar enough to say with complete confidence. I'll look around though for you and try to come back with more info.


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

Kemper1989 said:


> I think Hair Algae only grows in salt water aquariums but I'm not exactly sure nor familiar enough to say with complete confidence. I'll look around though for you and try to come back with more info.


Thanks! I've tried digging but can't find any photos to support the guess.


----------



## LS1FDRx7 (Mar 6, 2007)

If it's really Hair Algae which is the toughest in my opinion to get rid of. I had it all over my Moss tank at one point. Doing several water changes won't get rid of it but trim it down. It will then grow back faster than I can trim it down through water change. Hair Algae does grow in Freshwater. The best method of getting rid of it completely, is to bleach the entire tank. And reset the tank back up again. You can do double your water changes and keep trying, I dealth with it for a good 2 months and I just gave up on doing water changes. In the end, I just bleached the entire tank and start over the cycle.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Not trying to derail just curious, what's the proper term for "Hair Algae".


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Umm, I would take the fish out and put him into a tank that is cycled immediately. You have 2ppm ammonia, and it's toxic to the fish.
Less toxic because your pH is lower, but I wouldn't risk such a nice fish.
I wouldn't put any fish in the tank until ammonia and nitrite are both at at *0*
Also, I wouldn't use the lights at full strength or for how long you would have them on without plants in the tank. I certainly wouldn't dose any nutrients either until plants are in the tank.

As for the wood with algea on it. Remove the piece, hit it with a wire brush and put it back

EDIT: I would also lower the temp slowly to about 78-79d


----------



## nix1977 (Mar 11, 2008)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Umm, I would take the fish out and put him into a tank that is cycled immediately. You have 2ppm ammonia, and it's toxic to the fish.
> Less toxic because your pH is lower, but I wouldn't risk such a nice fish.
> I wouldn't put any fish in the tank until ammonia and nitrite are both at at *0*
> Also, I wouldn't use the lights at full strength or for how long you would have them on without plants in the tank. I certainly wouldn't dose any nutrients either until plants are in the tank.
> ...


I know... That's how my problem began. In waiting to set up the 30G, I had the fish in a 10G. The 10 wasn't cycling at all, with nitrates and nitrites at 0 and the ammonia at a whooping 4.0. Water changes would only bring the ammonia down to 2.0 for the day.

I was so worried about the fish, I ended up putting cycle in both tanks, and feeders in the 30G to get it going. After testing, the water params seemed better in the 30 at 2.0ppm for ammonia, nitirites and nitrates listed above, compared to the 10 with 4.0 ammonia and same nitrites/nitrates as above.

I will remove the driftwood, stop dosing (there are only a couple of swords and java ferns in there now anyway), keep the lights off and lower the temps.

Should I attempt a water change, even when the tank has not finished cycling?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I got rid of my hair algae with excel. I dosed every day for about 2 weeks. It was gone after that.

I wouldnt worry about the hair algae right now, just get the tank stabilized. It wont hurt anything for the time being.



nicotine said:


> Should I attempt a water change, even when the tank has not finished cycling?


I would do water changes until you get lower readings on the nitrites and ammonia. Might take longer with the W/C, but it would be better for your fish. Dilute the nitrites and ammonia until you get it cycled.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> I would do water changes until you get lower readings on the nitrites and ammonia. Might take longer with the W/C, but it would be better for your fish.


I agree


----------

